# Virtualbox : Assertion failed



## routers (Dec 24, 2009)

*VirtualBox *is running smoothly, but it returns an *error when running XP 11 and more*. I kindly request your assistance.


```
FreeBSD mybsd 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 24, 2009)

Are you using a custom kernel? Do you have

```
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
```
In your kernel?

errno 28 is "No space left on device". Did you run out of disk space or inodes?


----------



## routers (Dec 24, 2009)

GENERIC kernel.. 

options SYSVSEM found there..


```
options         STACK                   # stack(9) support
options         SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues   
[B]options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores[/B]
options         P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES     # POSIX-style semaphores
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
```



```
df -h
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad10s1a    2.9G    162M    2.5G     6%    /
devfs           1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad10s1d    1.9G    5.5M    1.8G     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad10s1f    118G     11G     98G    10%    /usr
/dev/ad10s1e     19G    293M     18G     2%    /var
/dev/ad12s1d    451G    234G    181G    56%    /yenidisk
procfs          4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs       4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
devfs           1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /var/named/dev
```



```
dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009
    root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:[B]/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC[/B]
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz (2798.03-MHz 686-class CPU)
```


----------



## zeiz (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/616 (scroll down).
Looks like known bug but I have VB running fine on 8-STABLE i386, 9-CURRENT i386 and 9-CURRENT amd64. All built from ports (problems if use package).


----------

